# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  تعرف على جريمة السرقة و العقوبة المقررة لها فى القانون الجزائرى

## هيثم الفقى

السلام عليكم
جريمة السرقة حسب المادة 350 قانون العوقوبات الجزائرى
((كل من اختلس شئ غير مملوك له يعد سارقا........................))

وعليه لكى تقوم جريمة السرقة يجب توفر اركان و تتمثل فى
1=الاختلاس و هو اخد شئ دون ارادة صاحبه بغض النضر ادا كان التسليم ارادى او لا كتسليم الشئ من قبل صاحبه تحت التهديد لسارق
2=الشئ المسروق بطبع يجب توفر شئ قابل لتملك و يكون ملك للغير
3=القصد الجنائى و هو ركن اساسي يجب توفره حتي تقوم جريمة السرقة و يتمثل في نية السارق لسرقة الشئ

العقوبات المقررة لجريمة السرقة في قانون العقوبات الجزائرى
1=السرقة البسيطة اى دون توفر ضرف مشدد كحمل السلاح اتناء السرقة العقوبة هي
-السجن من سنة1 الى 5 سنوات
-غرامة مالية من 5000 د ج الى 20000 (تعديل سنة 2006)
-العقوبات التبعية كلحرمان من بعض الحقوق كاحرمان من السفر مثلا

2=السرقة الموصوفة (تعتبر جناية) و هدا لتوفر ضرف مشدد او اكثر كسرقة بحمل السلاح او السرقة اثناء اليل العقوبة المقررة لها هى

-السجن من 5سنوات الى 20 سنة
-غرامة مالية من 20000 د ج الى 100000 دج
-العقوبات التبعية و هى كثيرة مثلا الحرمان من الترشح لانتخابات او الوضائف السامية قى الدولة

----------

